# any way to remove or lessen the appearance of light scratches from screen?



## killakrez (Dec 26, 2011)

I've been searching google for answers but nothing really seems work, maybe theres some secret way that i havent found out yet? its been almost a week since i purchased my phone and theres already a scratch on the screen. its not really deep, but when you have a phone like the nexus, its kind of irritating to know its there. i ordered an xoskin screen protector the day before it happend too


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

Nope there is nothing. Sorry man


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Usually quality screen protectors will hide the scratches (Ghost armor, Skinomi, Steinheil, xo etc.)

Won't get rid of it, but will get it out of your sight.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

First question here, how did you manage to scratch the screen, the glass almost indestructible


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> First question here, how did you manage to scratch the screen, the glass almost indestructible


I've heard otherwise, but then again, I saw a video on youtube of someone failing to scratch it with a key, so who knows what to believe. But apparently it scratches :/


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

My screen scratched within two days. No idea how. But now have an XO protector on it. Can't see the scratches anymore.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> I've heard otherwise, but then again, I saw a video on youtube of someone failing to scratch it with a key, so who knows what to believe. But apparently it scratches :/


I have heard that compared to other real world stuff, keys are actually not that bad to a phone. I would be more worried about my screen sliding against a hard surface, sure way to scratch the screen if there is even a small amount of dust/dirt.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

chrisjm00 said:


> My screen scratched within two days. No idea how. But now have an XO protector on it. Can't see the scratches anymore.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1 on the XO screen protector. Makes fine scratches disappear...


----------



## killakrez (Dec 26, 2011)

itzAstonish said:


> I've heard otherwise, but then again, I saw a video on youtube of someone failing to scratch it with a key, so who knows what to believe. But apparently it scratches :/


I'm pretty sure that it was dust or something from when I was wiping the screen, or from when it was in my pocket (empty pocket btw.) At least I know now that the xo skin will hide it. Thanks for the help guys!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Does the XO screen protectors cover the entire front of the screen?

I'm currently using the screen protector that came with my TPU case, but you can see a gap in between the screen protector and the case by about 1 or 2 mm. kind of annoying. I'm looking for a screen protector that goes all the way to the edge of the screen or as close as possible.


----------



## FSXv13 (Dec 16, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> First question here, how did you manage to scratch the screen, the glass almost indestructible


I scratched mine as well, it's a round scratch and I had only ever put it in my pocket.

I watched that video before we got the phone, the one where the guy keys it all up and nothing happens. Thought I'd be fine cause of that video...

Two days after I got my phone I kept getting a round spot of dirt in the same spot on my screen everytime I used it. Turns out it's a scratch and the finger print grease or whatever just pools right into it since it is textured now.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I noticed when i wear jeans and i got to put my phone in my pocket, it sometims hits the metal rivet in my jeans near the top of my pocket. Im super paranoid its going to cause a scratch eventually.

When i had my evo 3d, i never put a screen protector on it and never got a scratch. But for some reason on my GN im super paranoid. got a screen protector right away.


----------



## FSXv13 (Dec 16, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> I noticed when i wear jeans and i got to put my phone in my pocket, it sometims hits the metal rivet in my jeans near the top of my pocket. Im super paranoid its going to cause a scratch eventually. When i had my evo 3d, i never put a screen protector on it and never got a scratch. But for some reason on my GN im super paranoid. got a screen protector right away.


I have no rivet by the pocket opening that can scratch it, that being said, I now face my glass away from my body because there is stitching where the pocket meats the denim and it is rough. That's the only thing I can think of that scratched my phone, however implausible that may seem.


----------



## killakrez (Dec 26, 2011)

So I just installed my xo skin last night. It looks pretty nice, hides the scratch I have. But with my luck, there appears to be a big piece if lint under the screen that's pretty noticeable, fml. Should I just leave it in there or redo everything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

Most keys are softer than the hardened glass, so no scratches.

Chances are, your screen gets scratched because of a random piece of dirt or grit in your pocket or laying it face down or something.

Looking forward to the day we won't have to worry about smudges or scratches period.


----------



## RVO27 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yup, the XO's cover the entire screen. Just a small cut out for the ear speaker and front camera. It is much better than the Zagg or Best Skins Ever that I have used in the past. The XO's have almost zero orange peel!!!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Fyi, the "key test" is pretty misleading. As somebody already said, metal is fairly soft compared to other real world stuff. One of the worst things, even for gorilla glass or equiv, is sand. If you're near beaches, desert, dirt, sand, or rocks, you should most certainly use a screen protector. Metal bends easily but quartz crystal does not and will have no problems scratching your screen.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> First question here, how did you manage to scratch the screen, the glass almost indestructible


Incredibly untrue, already seen a few shatters.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I learned from my bionic to put a screen protector before I leave the store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

RVO27 said:


> Yup, the XO's cover the entire screen. Just a small cut out for the ear speaker and front camera. It is much better than the Zagg or Best Skins Ever that I have used in the past. The XO's have almost zero orange peel!!!


thanks for verifying....ordering one now


----------

